# Clairol.com's Try It On Studio...



## MysticWolf (Aug 4, 2004)

Has been "getting a makeover" all year and I am sick of waiting for it to be back up again. Are there any other sites that have something similar to this and that's free? I really want to do something new with my hair but I don't want to just go crazy and cut my hair; I need some ideas first.


----------



## Laura (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmm, i dont know of any sites out there at all MysticWolf! I was looking myself a few weeks ago coz i wanted ideas. Maybe SmartStyle might be able to help with ideas as she's a professional hairdresser!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 5, 2004)

To be honest I don't know any free sites that do this, I do know that some salons offer it, but not sure of the price. They do have programs you can buy in the stores that do the same thing. Sorry I couldn't help you more.


----------



## Californian (Aug 5, 2004)

You can give me your pic and a hairstyle that you'd like to try and I can do it up on paintshop so you can get a "general" idea! LOL. I think there are a few hair sites that has this feature you are talking about. Try here: MakeoverMatic -Cali


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Aug 5, 2004)

I remember a few years back a friend of mine had a party where you could get a dozen different hairstyles/cuts superimposed over your photo. It was pretty professional-looking. I can't remember what the organization or whatnot was.


----------

